# Best disbudding box for Mini's



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Besides making your own disbudding box, does anyone have a favorite? I'm thinking about the one at Hoegger's

http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Kid-Box.html

Any opinions?

Thanks!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

That one looks nice! I just can't get over how much they charge for a wood box. And then they charge a lot for shipping too. I really wanted to order one this year, but I'm just too cheap lol. I looked everywhere, and they were all more than I wanted to spend. I ended up ordering a headpiece from Caprine Supply and making my own. It didn't come out very pretty, but it's functional.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL, yes I thought about doing the same! Hoeggers has the head piece for around $9. But I just KNOW with all my other projects... I may not get around to building it any time soon! LOL I have SOOO many "projects" haha It's worth it for me to just spend the extra $$$ to actually have it DONE.


----------

